# LO just had my airwick air freshener..worried?



## ktm_x

I left my LO alone for 2 mins, came back into the living room and she had my airwick oil air freshener emptied and the reeds in her hand. It's the oil one with the little gel balls and bits of wood.

Her breath smells of the fragrance but she had her hand in her mouth so dunno if its from holding the reeds :S

Should I call nhs 24? She seems ok and I gave her a big cup of juice. There's oil all over my floor so I don't think she has drank it, just the little balls she may have tried to eat.

It's this one btw https://www.airwick.co.uk/diffusers-reed-diffusor.php

thanks


----------



## kellie_w

She should be fine, my lo pulled our airwick out the wall and I found him sucking the wick. His breath smelt so strong of air freshener it scared the life out of me. I called nhs direct in a panic and they checked the chemical but apparently they are all very low toxic because of children. They just said to keep a eye on him incase he was sick and to encourage drinking water. Give them a call just to check the toxic levels but she should be fine. They don't miss nothing do they as toddlers! X


----------



## ktm_x

God, she has me nearly having a heart attack. Our window sill is quite high and she'd never touched it before. She was holding the wood bits in her hands so that hopefully is why the smell is so strong. She seems happy enough but it's me freaking out. Arggggh! I don't drive and our nearest hosp is 20 miles away so don't want to take her in unless she is looking and acting ill. I'd imagine they'd put the same stuff in the plug ins as the scented oils eh?
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh hun how scary. I would call the DR and let him know what happened just to be on the safe side. He might tell you to take her in if he is worried, but im sure he will just say keep an eye on her.


----------

